# I have flat worms, how do i rid my tank of them with out hurting coral?



## Heymybigfish (Jul 30, 2007)

any takers> 55gal reef tank, 2 clowns, 1 pearly jaw, and a bunch of coral...and flat worms...how can i get rid of them!?


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

what kind of flat worms?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The kind you get from using cheap rock, no doubt.

There is finally a product on the market that gets rid of these planarians quite nicely and safely. Just a few drops in the tank wipes them out while not affecting very much else.

I hate to admit it, but I can't remember the name of it at the moment. I've had a hard night. It'll come to me eventually, but maybe somebody else will post the name pretty soon.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I got ya T.O.S.


Flatworm Exit by Salifert. Works great. Took 2 doses 4 hrs apart (mostly due to the mass amount of water I needed to make but I ran a little aquaclear with good carbon during and after treatments and had no problems. One of the few products I've tried that actually does what it says. Be sure to use it on the reddish/rust colored ones. The white ones are harmless. I believe I saw a pic or 2 on xtalreef.

http://www.melevsreef.com/id/flatworm.html

Marc's site....my bad.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah! That's the stuff! Thanks, Damon.

By the way, the clearish-whitish worms aren't a big problem for quite awhile, but they can populate to a number so great that they can literally smother everything by simply covering them. Yes, this is rare and if you have this problem then you obviously have plenty more problems which led to it, but getting rid of them is still a good idea as soon as possible, I think.

The little red-orange ones? They have to GO, without mercy.


----------

